

James Bond Meets the Modular Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/08/22/james-bond-meets-the-modular-data-center/

======
rbanffy
Loved the image at <http://mdcstockholm.com/filestorage/gallery/5.jpg>

The only thing that worries me is that our Moon seems awfully close. Tides and
quakes would be a huge problem. That's why they appear to need such massive
computing power - for quake prediction.

